# rome 390 boss toe strap adjustment



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

did you already extended the toe strap all the way already? or you haven't mess with anything on it yet?


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

moondoggy said:


> did you already extended the toe strap all the way already? or you haven't mess with anything on it yet?


I haven't messed with the toe strap at all, not sure how to extend the toe strap on these bad boys.. I tried to pull the buckle on the actual toe strap (not too hard) and it wouldn't budge, kind of scared of breaking them and not sure if they where meant to be unbuckled :dunno:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

faridk89 said:


> I haven't messed with the toe strap at all, not sure how to extend the toe strap on these bad boys.. I tried to pull the buckle on the actual toe strap (not too hard) and it wouldn't budge, kind of scared of breaking them and not sure if they where meant to be unbuckled :dunno:


I had to do the same thing on my 390's. They are tough the first time but will open. Just try and be careful, just to be safe. The last thing I want is for you to rip it open and cause hell. Realistically? Chances are slim.

Crank it open. After the first time it will be easier.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There is an adjustment buckle on the inner ladder. Pull that sucker open and move the strap up more on the ladder.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok got it, thanks guys


----------



## pcdawg (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry for jumping in here, but i got a general question about the 390 boss bindings.

Would a size 8 boot be too small for a L/XL 390 binding? I know M/L goes up to 9 and L/XL starts at 9 and up.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

pcdawg said:


> Sorry for jumping in here, but i got a general question about the 390 boss bindings.
> 
> Would a size 8 boot be too small for a L/XL 390 binding? I know M/L goes up to 9 and L/XL starts at 9 and up.


you can shoot out an email to rome on their site and they'll let you know... Just wondering why you'd want to use L/XL with size 8 boots? I wear 9.5 boots and got M/L bindings


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Also be aware that there are two position that the toe strap can inner ladder can be in. Annoyingly mine keep ending up in the shorter one which is a pain to adjust every time I strap in.

Also I'm finding I have to crank the straps to the point where they start to deform the boot to get them to stay put. I've had them slip off to the top a few times. I've been careful to get a got left to right position and also place them so there is good tension across the toe and both edges are in tension. From what I understood the toe cap on these is considered good.

Any ideas?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I have a size 8.5-9.0 foot and actually am wearing size 8 thirty two boots with the size L/XL 390 and targa. No problems at all. I went with the L/XL because the S/M were not available and I loan my boards to friends and relatives so the L/XL is ultra universal! The weight difference is actually less than 1/2 OZ so you will never notice a difference.


+1, I have 32 Focus Boas in a size 8 that I use with l/xl 390's and it works fine. I also have size 9 soloman Dialogue wides that wouldn't work with the S/M 390's so it will probably depend on the particular boot


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Whoa, redlude is posting again.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I have a size 8.5-9.0 foot and actually am wearing size 8 thirty two boots with the size L/XL 390 and targa. No problems at all. I went with the L/XL because the S/M were not available and I loan my boards to friends and relatives so the L/XL is ultra universal! The weight difference is actually less than 1/2 OZ so you will never notice a difference.


Whoa that's some tiny feet! I thought my 9.0s were small (haha).


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leo said:


> Whoa, redlude is posting again.


Been out with an ankle injury for the past 2 seasons


----------



## pcdawg (Feb 18, 2010)

faridk89 said:


> you can shoot out an email to rome on their site and they'll let you know... Just wondering why you'd want to use L/XL with size 8 boots? I wear 9.5 boots and got M/L bindings


Alot of online stores only have the black/white 390s in L/XL so i dont have much choice. I did shoot them an email but they havent responded yet.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

another thing you can do to get extra room out of the toe strap is to loosen the screws for the toe ramp then take out the screws near the heel hoop and slide the whole thing back. 

i have size 9 boots and even with the toe strap at the end of the ladder it was still too short, moving the heel hoop back made the bindings fit perfect for me.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems like the 390's run a bit on the small side so it could work, can barely fit my size 12's in the L/XL 390 bosses.


----------

